# Value Electronics Finds a New Venue for the the 2015 Flat Panel Shootout



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Value Electronics’ Annual Flat Panel Shootout has embedded itself as a respected review component in the AV world. This coming week, the event is entering its 11th year, but newness is in the air; Robert Zohn (Owner, Value Electronics) and crew are moving the event to CE Week in New York City.










Yes, the Shootout is leaving the friendly confines of the independent AV retailer’s store and is venturing into the bowels of the City That Never Sleeps. The shootout will take place on CE Week’s show floor in downtown Manhattan from Wednesday June 24 through Thursday June 25. This kind of exposure is big for the event, and will undoubtedly help to gain the attention of more media and casual observers. We’ve had an opportunity to touch-base with Robert Zohn during the past few weeks, and he’s excited about the prospects of holding the event in such a large venue. 

This year, Home Theater Shack will be in attendance. So stay tuned for boots-on-ground-coverage of the Shootout and the greater show at large. There are quite a few AV manufacturers scheduled to have show space, and we’ll keep you up to date on any big news or product information that is of relevance to the Home Theater world.

The 2015 Shootout should be especially interesting because both curved and flat 4K Ultra HD TVs (LCD and OLED) will be squaring off for the crown of “King of TV.” Specific models have been revealed, and they include: LG’s 65EG9600 (curved OLED UHDTV), Samsung’s UN78JS9500 (curved LCD UHDTV), Panasonic’s TC-65CX850U (flat LCD UHDTV), and Sony’s XBR-75X940C (flat LCD UHDTV). Noticeably absent are any standard 1080P models (which won the crown last year).

On Wednesday June 24, Rob Sabin (Editor-In-Chief of Sound and Vision Magazine) will perform technical presenter duties, describing the evaluation process and new technologies to attendees. Scott Wilkinson will perform the same duties on Thursday June 25. All four participating televisions will be judged on contrast ratio, peak brightness, black level, color accuracy, color saturation, motion resolution, lag input time, and energy efficiency. Media for the testing will include content from Blu-ray players, a 4K media server, and 4K streaming. 

Anyone interested in attending the event should contact Robert Zohn at [email protected].



_Image Credits: CE WEEK, Value Electronics, Samsung_


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Todd, thanks for posting this and most importantly for participating in person at our 11th annual 2015 Flat Panel TV Shootout evaluation event at CE Week. 

I still have a few courtesy tickets available and they are the "all pass VIP badges". So attendees who pre-register through me have full access to the exhibit hall, Joe Kane's High Dynamic Range demo/presentation and Mark Walrup's Hi-Res Surround Sound demo.

All in all an exciting, fun and educational day for everyone interested in the art and science of audio and video and all of the bleeding edge technological advancements.

Hope to see many of my fellow forum friends at CE Week NY!

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it, Robert! :T


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

The Shoot Out is a couple days away, Wed 24th & Thurs. 25th

Has anyone discovered what time (N.Y. time) does streaming begin. I so want to watch from the start.


JimShaw


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim, I'll check with Robert to see if streaming will in fact take place.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Jim, I'll check with Robert to see if streaming will in fact take place.


He said that it was but things do change, thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JimShaw said:


> He said that it was but things do change, thanks


Yes, he did... hopefully will hear back from him soon!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim,

Looks like streaming is only a maybe at the moment. Robert is working to make it happen, but it's very possible that it won't happen. I'll update here if I find out any more info.

Todd


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Jim,
> 
> Looks like streaming is only a maybe at the moment. Robert is working to make it happen, but it's very possible that it won't happen. I'll update here if I find out any more info.
> 
> Todd




Let's hope all is well


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

Will the same calibrators be doing the honors this year? Wouldn't be the same without D-Nice!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Tom Riddle said:


> Will the same calibrators be doing the honors this year? Wouldn't be the same without D-Nice!


I PMd D-Nice to see if he was going to be there to calibrate but no reply. Maybe he has been too busy setting things up at CE???????


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope to get the streaming up by our opening TV Shootout; tomorrow, June 24th at 11AM EST, which is the first of five scheduled TV Shootouts at CE Week NYC over the next two days.

Today, I was a speaker on one of the 4K TV panel discussions, was also interviewed by Scott Wilkinson and delivered an exclusive preview of our 2015 TV Shootout to the press.

All in all a great day and tomorrow starts the actual TV Shootouts!

To top it off I am so very happy to have Todd Anderson participating both days.

I'm just putting up some photos on my website. Take a look at day one.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Hope to get the streaming up by our opening TV Shootout; tomorrow, June 24th at 11AM EST, which is the first of five scheduled TV Shootouts at CE Week NYC over the next two days.
> 
> Today, I was a speaker on one of the 4K TV panel discussions, was also interviewed by Scott Wilkinson and delivered an exclusive preview of our 2015 TV Shootout to the press.
> 
> ...


Robert

Sounds like all is going well.

I wait for this event every year. As soon as this Friday arrives, I will be anxiously waiting for ShootOut 2016



JimShaw


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Click here to see the live webcast of our 2015 TV Shootout

TV Shootout schedule:
Wednesday, June 24 2:30PM and again at 5PM EST
Thursday, June 25 9:20am and again at 1:30pm EST

Check us out!

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Shootout and accompanying events were the highlight of CE Week yesterday. I was able to attend the HDR demo and discussion in addition to 1-3/4 of the shootouts (had to step out of the latter part of the second). I'll be stopping by to hear a Hi-Res Audio demo (AIX) today and then heading home. 

Robert and crew deserve incredibly high marks for the work they've done and the industry influencers they've brought into the mix. :T


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just cleaned up the test videos and put back the good ones for everyone who missed the live broadcast and those who want to watch again.

Also we're about to go live for our final TV Shootout in a few minutes.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> The Shootout and accompanying events were the highlight of CE Week yesterday. I was able to attend the HDR demo and discussion in addition to 1-3/4 of the shootouts (had to step out of the latter part of the second). I'll be stopping by to hear a Hi-Res Audio demo (AIX) today and then heading home.
> 
> Robert and crew deserve incredibly high marks for the work they've done and the industry influencers they've brought into the mix. :T


Lucky

I would have like to have gone and watch the ShootOut plus the HDR demo.

May I ask: How did you like/dislike the HDR demo?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim - the HDR demo was great. I'll publish an HDR article next week (covering what was discussed).. Tomorrow I'm publishing an addendum to the Onkyo article from earlier this week.

HDR has a ton of promise but a lot needs to happen (standards, new content creation, delivery, and display) to make it all happen.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Jim - the HDR demo was great. I'll publish an HDR article next week (covering what was discussed).. Tomorrow I'm publishing an addendum to the Onkyo article from earlier this week.
> 
> HDR has a ton of promise but a lot needs to happen (standards, new content creation, delivery, and display) to make it all happen.


I'll be looking for your article

Thanks for the info


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The results of the evaluation are in: LG's OLED set wins. We'll have a full write-up Monday! Go to HTS's Facebook page to see the results by the numbers.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

My take isn't too dissimilar...

I just published my coverage article here.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim...I moved our conversation over here to the results report, thought some folks interested in the results might want to partake!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

LG huh,... never been a big fan, though I did have a 32" (I think) GoldStar TV back in the mid '80's and a GoldStar microwave in the late '80's. 

Then again I remember a time when I would not touch anything by Samsung or Panasonic either... times change and that's probably a good thing. 

Curious though, how does this LG compare to the winners of the last 2-3 shootouts?


----------

